# Small game hunting during Deer firearm in shotgun zone



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

I was planning to take my 7 year old daughter out on Nov 30th for some squirrel hunting. I'm tagged out for deer, she does not have school, we have tons of squirrels running around and my 17HMR is been lonely since wood chucking. Sounds like a perfect recipe for 2 hours mid day hunt.

My uncle tells me that small game is closed during deer season to reduce the chance of poaching with a rifle. The hunting would be on private land in the shotgun zone.

Looked around on the DNR hunting digest and can't seem to find anything about it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't use the .17 till Dec 1. Shotgun with birdshot....


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply DeadShot. 

What about an air rifle?


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for info.

Just wondering, with muzzleloaders and shotgun these days being accurate out to 200+ yards this law seems outdated? 

If I really wanted to poach a deer (not saying I would) a shotgun or muzzleloaded seems like a much more effective weapon than a .22 or a 17hmr.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

.22lr is a favored weapon of the deer poacher. It will kill them and is much quieter than a muzzleloader or shotgun.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

ibthetrout said:


> Air rifle should be fine, just no rimfire is what the guide says.


Wrong.....

An air rifle it not legal either. Under Michigan law they are a rifle. 

Unless smooth bore and can shoot BB only. (Basic Red Ryder, and that is not legal to use to take game)
---------------
And Wrong....

The guide states what are the legal firearms for anyone afield in the shotgun zone during 15--30th. If you read it there is no mention of a rifle being legal. Except a .22 rim as stated 


All Firearm Deer Seasons-Shotgun Zone (See page 12)
In the shotgun zone, all hunters afield from Nov. 15-30, and all
deer hunters in this zone during other deer seasons, must abide by
the following firearm restrictions or use a crossbow or a bow and
arrow. Legal firearms are as follows:
l A shotgun may have a smooth or rifled barrel and may be of
any gauge.
l A muzzleloading rifle or black powder handgun must be loaded
with black powder or a commercially manufactured black
powder substitute.
l A conventional (smokeless powder) handgun must be .35 caliber
or larger and loaded with straight-walled cartridges and may be
single- or multiple-shot but cannot exceed a maximum capacity
of nine rounds in the barrel and magazine combined.
During the firearm deer seasons, a firearm deer hunter may carry
afield a bow and arrow, crossbow and firearm. Exceptions:
l See Muzzleloading Deer Seasons above for restrictions during
this season.
l From Nov. 15-30, a .22 caliber or smaller rimfire rifle or handgun
may be used to kill a raccoon while hunting raccoons with dogs
between the hours of 7 p.m. and 6 a.m.
l A .22 caliber or smaller rimfire may be used to dispatch coyote,
fox, raccoon, bobcat and badger from Nov. 15-30 in the Shotgun
Zone provided the firearm is loaded at the point of kill only.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like Sunday the 2nd will be less chance of rain and warmer. Thanks for everyones help.


----------

